# Your account is disabled. Check your email for instructions on how to start deliveries again.



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

THERE IS NO EMAIL !!!! No, it's not in inbox, spam or trash. App tells me nothing. Yeah, I'll call support, but WTF?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> THERE IS NO EMAIL !!!! No, it's not in inbox, spam or trash. App tells me nothing. Yeah, I'll call support, but WTF?


You're fired


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> THERE IS NO EMAIL !!!! No, it's not in inbox, spam or trash. App tells me nothing. Yeah, I'll call support, but WTF?


I'm curious... so what was the outcome?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You have to make the bite marks not look like bite marks, that’s eats 101, always pull a piece and make it look like you didn’t take a bite. Gotta be creative and pull and smush it so it looks natural. Customers tend to notice jagged half moons as bite marks, they might be dim wits but not that dim. Once they reactivate you make sure you get better in covering your sampling


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Can't deliver packages with your scrotum pole hanging out or these emails will eventually come.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Oh, this was flex and not eats? Still the same deal, gotta make sure the packages still look kinda sealed next time, only remove part of what was in the package so they think the shipper screwed it up, if you have something kinda the same put your old item in the box, then they think they shipped a used item. Just make sure the box just doesn’t disappear, that how they figure out it was you


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Upshot. It had to do with not filling out the online form concerning taxes...that's it. On a side note: My first whole foods delivery since March was quite lucrative. Two hour block. $82 with tips. 30 miles total. LOVE IT !


----------

